# Current Denver conditions? (December 2009)



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might get lucky. Right now, you are not going off piste. Not enough snow to do it. There is a decent looking system rolling in Saturday and it's supposed to stick around through Tuesday. It should put down a foot, maybe three. Jury is out on that one, it'll be a wait and see what it does. Another system could be rolling through Thursday or Friday. Jury is out on that one too. Don't know what else to say. Regardless, riding in the trees is going to be limited, with snow snakes lurking just under the surface. Pick and choose what you dive into wisely.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

So, did anybody get out this weekend? 

How was it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not much happened this weekend. Looks like the real snow is starting today. Right now, it's pretty much been a donut. The next two days are going to tell the story.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You might get lucky. Right now, you are not going off piste. Not enough snow to do it. There is a decent looking system rolling in Saturday and it's supposed to stick around through Tuesday. It should put down a foot, maybe three. Jury is out on that one, it'll be a wait and see what it does. Another system could be rolling through Thursday or Friday. Jury is out on that one too. Don't know what else to say. Regardless, riding in the trees is going to be limited, with snow snakes lurking just under the surface. Pick and choose what you dive into wisely.


Snow Snakes?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Branches under the snow?

EDIT:

1 oz Kahlua
1 oz Yukon Jack
1 oz Tequila
4 oz Half-and-half
Fill with Ice
??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was referring to hidden objects just under the snow that can sneak up and bite you when riding through the trees. Generally speaking it's branches that grab your board and send you for a tumble. You can't leave rocks out of that either. If you get bit by a snow snake, you'll know what I am talking about. 

Evidently it's a drink too...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

KiterTodd said:


> So, did anybody get out this weekend?
> 
> How was it?


I was at Winter Park on Friday. They had maybe 1" of new snow, but with all the man-made stuff they've got, conditions were pretty nice compared to the other resorts I've been to this season. Weather forecasts are calling for somewhere between 1 and 3 feet of snow to fall in the central mountains between tonight and Wed afternoon.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

I hit up the Beav yesterday and today and it was pretty fun. Still plenty of icy spots on the steeper runs but the top was riding pretty nice. They got about 4 inches yesterday and 3 or 4 today so far, but the good stuff is supposed to fall tonight and tomorrow. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> ....Weather forecasts are calling for somewhere between 1 and 3 feet of snow to fall in the central mountains between tonight and Wed afternoon.


Nice. I like when snow forecasts are in FEET!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

It needs to start dumping on CO so that there's a good base by time I make it out there at the end of the year!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So far this storm has been a prick tease. Most places near Denver are lucky to be reporting an inch. It's so freakin' cold that it takes a very powerful storm for it dump. Crossing my fingers that we get some good mountain snow fall today.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Weird....they were calling it a 'blizzard' on NPR this morning.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Down in the Southwestern part of the state it has been. The closest resort in that region would be Crested Butte and it's a solid four hour drive to get there.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn... was hoping we'd get more snow. Its so damn cold outside though you can freeze your eyeballs. Where;s that foot we were promised??


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If I drove 6 hours each way over the weekend for 4 trails you guys can drive four hours to Wolf Creek and take some photos for us to drool over!  

How cold IS it there? Am I going to be freezing my balls off first week in Jan?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

forecast is 10° high, -4° low, but with the winds at least 15mph upwards, windchill factor's gotta be at least -15° maybe even less..


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

News was still calling for 1 - 2 feet for the central Rockies between today and tomorrow. Looks like Loveland got a whole 1" of pow last night and 1" the day before.

Looks like Copper got 1" overnight and maybe 2" since 4:30am this morning. Copper Mountain - Snow Stake Web Cams

And now snowforecast.com is saying there's a decent chance that it'll snow every day between now and next Sunday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> If I drove 6 hours each way over the weekend for 4 trails you guys can drive four hours to Wolf Creek and take some photos for us to drool over!
> 
> How cold IS it there? Am I going to be freezing my balls off first week in Jan?


5 hours to Wolf Creek...:laugh:

Yeah, I would, but I've got family coming in for Christmas and I have yet to finish the guest bathroom remodel. Most of it should be done this weekend, so after that I may do some traveling to get some turns in one of the more far flung corners of the state.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> So far this storm has been a prick tease. Most places near Denver are lucky to be reporting an inch. It's so freakin' cold that it takes a very powerful storm for it dump. Crossing my fingers that we get some good mountain snow fall today.


Yeah, the last several storms have been big teases. They just aren't developing. I thought we were going to have an awesome season when we got a couple of big storms early, but since then, it's been a dud. With this type of cold, all we need is one good one and we should see pretty much all the terrain opening up.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's coming, but to be honest the best seasons I have seen are the ones where we don't get dick until late. It seems like every year we have super early openings for the resorts this happens.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, last year I thought the whole Evergreen area was going to go up like a tinder box. We only had about 15" of total accumulation on the season until late March and then we got HAMMERED. There were extreme fire alerts everywhere up here in February. It was scary. I was talking to the local fire chief and he pretty much told me that if something got going good, they were basically going to go into full massive evacuation mode. There wasn't going to be anything that anyone could do to contain it. It was BONE DRY.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I officially hate everyone that lives near Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek has gotten 52" of snow in the past 3 days and it's still snowing!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One thing about Wolf Creek. You can probably get a nights lodging and two days of riding, plus food for under $200. It's a bargain to ride there for sure. Plus it is a pretty killer place.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

holy crap.. got a warning on my desktop weather watcher:



...WIND CHILL ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM MST THIS EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED A WIND CHILL ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM MST THIS EVENING.

COLD TEMPERATURES AND GUSTY NORTHERLY WINDS BEHIND THE DEPARTING WINTER STORM WILL PRODUCE WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES BETWEEN 15 AND 30 DEGREES BELOW ZERO THIS EVENING. WINDS ARE EXPECT TO DECREASE AROUND MIDNIGHT ALLOWING WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES TO WARM.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY MEANS THAT VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS WILL COMBINE TO GENERATE LOW WIND CHILLS. THIS WILL RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN. IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUTDOORS...MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A HAT AND GLOVES.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

yippee. looks like my ua hood is getting some time in off of the slopes haha.


----------



## logantheninja (Sep 20, 2009)

ha ha i was up in keystone Saturday and Sunday and all week long they predicted snow and it snowed down in denver when i was praying for fresh pow up there and then not a single snowflake in keystone


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

subscribed 

Can't wait for christmas


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

kri$han said:


> subscribed
> 
> Can't wait for christmas


I just hope we get a good dumping by then


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, in Silverthorne now for a few days of riding. Unfortunately, we are not in SW Colorado.

So, has anyone hit the local spots to here (vail, breck, copper, abasin, etc..) this week? It seems like Vail has the most runs open but breck is showing a deeper base...but only 15 or so runs open.

'preciate any tips for summit county riding this weekend.

Congrats for you guys hitting the fresh pow to the south!

-t


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wind chill factors hit -44 last night here in Evergreen. -8 air temps with 55mph wind. It was BRUTAL.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Hit Vail today. Vail was great. Snow quality was very good and there are more runs available then posted as the gates are open for many of the lift line runs and some trees. The wider spaced tree runs have enough snow to hit.

Good stuff.

Not sure where to go tomorrow. Supposed to snow this weekend.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Go to Beaver Creek....


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

im heading out to breckenridge the first week of january. how cold can i expect it to be? and how much of the resort will be open do you think?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

c1rca491 said:


> im heading out to breckenridge the first week of january. how cold can i expect it to be? and how much of the resort will be open do you think?


It's impossible to say. If we get lucky with a couple of decent storms, there should be plenty of terrain open. As far as temps go, they can vary wildly. Bring layers so that you're ready for anything. Don't rely on the forecasts; they're wrong at least as often as they're correct.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Hit Beaver today. Was very good. Like Vail there were a lot of run options and more runs open actually, then they have listed. They just kind of drop the barrier on some runs when the coverage looks good. Vail was still better, though. More rocks at Beaver. Anyone know how to repair a dented snowboard edge?

Should be good tomorrow. Snow tonight and tomorrow. Will probably look to Loveland or A-Basin.

Only sketchy runs, actually were the powder runs (fresh tracks) because the top sheet was so heavy.

All good, though. Beats workin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

oh hell yah its finally snowing at keystone,breck and copper. About time they get some snow up there, been quite dry for the past month


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Loveland got 10" of new snow last night
Copper got 7"
Winter Park got 8.5" the last 2 days

If conditions at Copper last Friday are any indication, most ski areas will probably open up a hell of a lot more terrain this week. It looked like Copper had pretty decent coverage on maybe 1/2 of their runs...And this storm will just help out even more.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's definitely a shot in the arm we needed up here.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

We hit Loveland yesterday (Sunday) and it was great.

After this quick trip I'd have to give a big thumbs up to Vail & Beaver for early season locations. They're just both so big that they offer a lot of options under most lifts. As much as I wanted to hit Breck and A-Basin, they just didn't have the # of runs open to risk it. I heard Breck was good over the weekend, but the lift lines were long and slow.

There was significant accumulation during the day while we were at Loveland. They should be able to open up more terrain soon. The blue trees were already skieable yesterday before the snow came down. Anyway, Loveland was a blast. We chose this so we could keep our eye on 70 traffic and ride as long as possible before heading to the airport. Was a good call and hope to make it the last day stop on future CO trips as well.

Enjoy the fresh powder-


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds like another storm on our way... Hopefully it hits the slopes, not just the plains though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

hopefully this christmas will be good and some storm dumps 1 foot of snow in the area, im going there in two weeks and need snow on all the mountains cuz i wanna hit each one while im there :/ well good snow, not ice


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This latest storm has followed the trend of flaming out and not giving us crap. Most of the heavy snow will be east of Denver. The slopes probably won't see anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Man that totally sux


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

fuck.

I went out west last season and got ripped off.

This season, again here I am travelling west, and again: about to be ripped off.

If the trend is similar, then you CO guys will see a NICE dumping right around new years, once I'm gone.


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> If the trend is similar, then you CO guys will see a NICE dumping right around new years, once I'm gone.


i hope so cause ill be there


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got back from Copper a couple hours ago. They got 4" of snow overnight. I'm not sure if it's going to snow up there tonight again or not. snowforecast.com says 2 - 4 additional inches...But when I left, the skies were blue and hardly a cloud in sight.

Then again - 9news.com says the mountains are gona get pounded tonight with almost a foot of snow. So who knows...


----------

